# herşeyi şupheli yaklaşmasanın sebebi kuşkucu biri olmasindan değil, zamanında her şeyiyle güvendiği



## Mariachristina

Merhaba
Can someone please translate this quote, please? Thank you in advance


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

herşeyi şupheli yaklaşmasanın sebebi kuşkucu biri olmasindan değil, zamanında her şeyiyle güvendiği
if it is :
herşeye şupheyle yaklaşmasının sebebi kuşkucu biri olmasından değil, zamanında her şeyiyle güvendiği___________________( missing words here )
But I will translate anyway
It is not that s/he is a skeptical person that s/he proceeds everything with suspicion, once someone s/he trusted with her/his whole heart___________________


----------



## Mariachristina

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> herşeyi şupheli yaklaşmasanın sebebi kuşkucu biri olmasindan değil, zamanında her şeyiyle güvendiği
> if it is :
> herşeye şupheyle yaklaşmasının sebebi kuşkucu biri olmasından değil, zamanında her şeyiyle güvendiği___________________( missing words here )
> But I will translate anyway
> It is not that s/he is a skeptical person that s/he proceeds everything with suspicion, once someone s/he trusted with her/his whole heart___________________



Çok teşekkür ederim. I'm sorry, I didn't realise I left three words out. My Turkish is really not very good the missing words are: insanların attığı kazıktır. Thank you very much


----------



## stewiegriffin

Her/his approach everything with suspicion is not because s/he is a skeptical person. It is because s/he was once doublecrossed by everyone s/he trusted with her/his whole heart.


----------



## Mariachristina

stewiegriffin said:


> Her/his approach everything with suspicion is not because s/he is a skeptical person. It is because s/he was once doublecrossed by everyone s/he trusted with her/his whole heart.


Çok tesekkur ederim)


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

herşeye şupheyle yaklaşmasının sebebi kuşkucu biri olmasından değil, zamanında her şeyiyle güvendiği insanların attığı kazıktır

That s/he receives everything in doubt is not that s/he is a person of dubious nature, it is the people WHO had wronged him/her in the past, those ones whom s/he'd trusted with her all.


----------



## Mariachristina

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> herşeye şupheyle yaklaşmasının sebebi kuşkucu biri olmasından değil, zamanında her şeyiyle güvendiği insanların attığı kazıktır
> 
> That s/he receives everything in doubt is not that s/he is a person of dubious nature, it is the people WHO had wronged him/her in the past, those ones whom s/he'd trusted with her all.


Thank you so much)


----------

